# Bu kadar!



## Ramisadeh

I study in KKTC and our "Hocamlaımıız" tend to say "Bu Kadar" when they declare that they've finished the lesson - wich is in English - I thought I could use it at the "Bakkal" when I have put everything I wanted to purchase on the counter, and he inquired "başka bi şey ister ming" - I guess this is a cypriote dialect -, I said: yok .. Bu kadar. I detected a smirk which usually for me indicated that I used a wrong phrase. Was it?


----------



## uress

I guess you can use it to finish your "speech" with it but not to use it as an answer. But a Turkish will tell if I am right


----------



## themadprogramer

No way! That's totally appropriate.
He probably smirked because you had a lot of stuff or something. In that case if you were to declare "bu kadar." it'd be like filling your whole bag and saying "that's just about it."
He probably smirked at something that was actually funny given the context :3


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba,

'Bu kadar!' at the end of a sentence or a speech means:
Well, that's all. (in English)
Voilà, c'est tout ! (in French)

A small example: When you explain and explain and explain...about something for giving your idea and then finally you have nothing more to say,
you say right after your last sentence: Bu kadar!


----------



## Muttaki

When he asked you "_Başka bir şey istermisin?_" you could have said again "_Bu kadar_". Perfectly right.


----------



## Ramisadeh

Thank you all for your replies, I detected an error I should have typed Hocalarımız, but I always address our teachers with "hocam" so that's why I made the error.


----------



## Muttaki

_Hocam_ means _my instructor_ as you would know.


----------

